# Any mk1 owners from Birmingham?



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

as above lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

About 20 minutes down the road.


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

SalsredTT said:


> About 20 minutes down the road.


Are there many meets over our way?


----------



## NuggTT (Jul 21, 2014)

Im about 5 mins from town mate


----------



## BUSANUTA (Aug 7, 2014)

20 mins away :wink:


----------



## geez3r67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm near the nec mate


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

BUSANUTA said:


> 20 mins away :wink:


Also 20 minutes away. I work in cannock.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not from Birmingham, but was there for an event a couple of weeks ago...and it's full of TTs! Get some TTOC cards on those cars and you'll have more members there than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

geez3r67 said:


> I'm near the nec mate


I'm by the nec too


----------

